# Problème réception appel Apple Watch



## lexaout (24 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes
je me permets de crée un nouveau sujet car je n'ai trouvé ce problème nul part a vrai dire et ça m'inquiète un peu.
je vous raconte en quelques mots j'ai ma montre depuis maintenant 1 mois une apple watch sport gris sidéral et j'en suis pleinement satisfait
mais depuis la mise a jour 1.0.1 j'ai remarqué que lorsque quelqu'un m'appel je décroche avec mon apple watch je n'ai pas de son du tout, je veux dire que ma montre sonne et quand je veux répondre avec ma montre je n'entends pas mon interlocuteur par contre quand c'est moi qui appel j'entends l'interlocuteur sans problème 
quelqu un a t il le meme problème? et y'a t'il une solution??
merci d'avance


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (24 Mai 2015)

y'aurait pas une histoire de son à régler ?
cool, je cherchais depuis un moment si on pouvait appeler/répondre avec l'Apple Watch (comme ce fut le cas avec la Samsung Gear), et c'est visiblement le cas !
ça me motive d'autant plus à en prendre une et me séparer de ma LG G Watch R ^^


----------



## lexaout (24 Mai 2015)

salut louis merci pour ta réponse 
je ne sais pas j'ai tout vérifier et tout est ok mais ça ne fonctionne pas je suis sur que c est tout bete
si vraiment ma montre avait un problème je ne pourrai pas appeler, donc c'est relativement bizarre


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (24 Mai 2015)

les mises à jour système, ça fout parfois la grouille... moi je tenterais une restauration (après retour en "config usine" ou réinitialisation)


----------



## lexaout (24 Mai 2015)

justement je suis entrain d'en faire une avec l'ancien firmware on va voir si ça vient de la mais ce qui m'étonne c'est que personne n'a signalé ce problème ça se trouve c'est peut être ma montre qui est HS


----------



## lexaout (24 Mai 2015)

Alors non 
Après les essais de restauration rien a faire je ne peux pas entendre mon interlocuteur quand je REPONDS via mon Apple watch


----------



## gsylvain (24 Mai 2015)

Et sur l'application Apple Watch de ton iPhone puis ma montre et enfin téléphone, c'est bien cocher " comme mon iphone Phone"


----------



## lexaout (24 Mai 2015)

Oh Genial gsylvain
Merci je n'avais pas vu ce détail je viens de mettre "comme mon iPhone" et la ca fonctionne super
Merci encore


----------



## gsylvain (24 Mai 2015)

Content que cela fonctionne. Bonne soirée à toi.


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (24 Mai 2015)

gsylvain a dit:


> Et sur l'application Apple Watch de ton iPhone puis ma montre et enfin téléphone, c'est bien cocher " comme mon iphone Phone"


Bien vu


----------



## gsylvain (24 Mai 2015)

J'adore l'Apple Watch!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

Pour info y a un sujet dédié aux bugs de l'Apple Watch, et ce problème y avait déjà été évoqué. Par moi... Mais perso j'ai bien "comme sur mon iPhone" comme configuration


----------



## beegeezzz (13 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que l'on doit être en wifi ou en Bluetooth pour réceptionner ou passer des appels avec l'apple Watch ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------



## Vanton (13 Août 2016)

L'Apple watch seule est totalement incapable de passer un appel. Il faut le téléphone à proximité. C'est lui qui assure la connexion cellulaire. La montre n'est qu'un genre d'oreillette Bluetooth.


----------



## GiaRF (10 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous, je remonte ce post car j'ai un souci avec mon AW série 2. Depuis cet aprem, je n'ai plus l'audio lors des appels. Mon micro fonctionne, car on m'entends, mais je n'entends rien en retour. 
Tout semble fonctionner et à l'air ok sur les paramètres. Ca fonctionnait ce matin et plus rien cet aprem. J'ai déjà redémarré plusieurs fois. Des idées ?? merci !


----------

